# Supermarket's taking other's vouchers



## dublin100

Hello all,
I know Tesco no longer accept other supermarket's vouchers.
But do Dunnes and/or Supervalu take each other's vouchers? I have a Supervalu one about saving €11 when you spend €80 and a Dunnes one about saving €10 when you spend €40.

Thanks


----------



## odyssey06

No have never heard of anyone except Tesco taking competitor coupons, and as you note they stopped that recently


----------



## Sue Ellen

dublin100 said:


> Hello all,
> I know Tesco no longer accept other supermarket's vouchers.
> But do Dunnes and/or Supervalu take each other's vouchers? I have a Supervalu one about saving €11 when you spend €80 and a Dunnes one about saving €10 when you spend €40.
> 
> Thanks



I think the spend in Dunnes is €50 and not €40.  Its when you spend €50 that the voucher brings the amount down to €40.


----------



## niceoneted

Sue Ellen I got done in the post for dunnes that were spend €40 get €10 off. The ones you get in store are spend €50 get €10 off.


----------



## Sue Ellen

niceoneted said:


> Sue Ellen I got done in the post for dunnes that were spend €40 get €10 off. The ones you get in store are spend €50 get €10 off.



Ah, that explains it so.  I see they also give out €5 vouchers when they appear to be trying to entice people to shop in Dunnes rather than elsewhere.


----------



## niceoneted

Yes I have been getting them spend €25 get €5 off every time I go in now. Tesco is losing out on me as they used to take those vouchers and now don't. I'm not overly fond of Dunnes but using it to top up on certain things and only spend the €25 thus €20


----------



## Laramie

I find it difficult to even spend the €50 in Dunnes to get the €10 back. However I usually spend about €51 and pay €41. Everything I buy is used with no wastage so I find it a good incentive to continue to shop there. I would also be conscious of their prices V other supermarkets.
I have already stocked up with my Halloween goodies for the kids and I notice my stocks of wine are also dwindling, so I will be keeping an eye out on their wine special offers to make a double saving wherever I can.


----------



## Steven Barrett

niceoneted said:


> Yes I have been getting them spend €25 get €5 off every time I go in now. Tesco is losing out on me as they used to take those vouchers and now don't. I'm not overly fond of Dunnes but using it to top up on certain things and only spend the €25 thus €20



I'm not overly fond of any of them. Did a stint as a merchandiser for my dad's business donkeys years ago. The large supermarkets treated the suppliers like dirt. 




Laramie said:


> I find it difficult to even spend the €50 in Dunnes to get the €10 back. However I usually spend about €51 and pay €41. Everything I buy is used with no wastage so I find it a good incentive to continue to shop there. I would also be conscious of their prices V other supermarkets.
> I have already stocked up with my Halloween goodies for the kids and I notice my stocks of wine are also dwindling, so I will be keeping an eye out on their wine special offers to make a double saving wherever I can.



They have suckered me in completely. I always spend €50 when I go to Dunnes. I go around totting up the bill and then top it up to €50 with beer or wine. Coming up to Christmas, they do 4 for €10 for craft beers and I'd often buy €100 worth. With the voucher it works out at €2 a bottle. Some of the beers on offer usually cost €3.20 so it's a great saving.


----------



## Grizzly

Yes. All supermarkets slash their drink prices in early November to get ahead of their competitors for their Christmas market. I usually stock up in this period with my favourite wines. Sometimes I purchase a 12 months supply.
When Tesco took the Dunnes vouchers it was great. The wine would be €9.99 in Dunnes but on special offer in Tesco at €8, plus a further discount when you bought six bottles. Using the Dunnes voucher on top of this brought my wines down to about €6.50 a bottle.
This year I will have to work harder


----------



## odyssey06

Grizzly said:


> Yes. All supermarkets slash their drink prices in early November to get ahead of their competitors for their Christmas market. I usually stock up in this period with my favourite wines. Sometimes I purchase a 12 months supply.
> When Tesco took the Dunnes vouchers it was great. The wine would be €9.99 in Dunnes but on special offer in Tesco at €8, plus a further discount when you bought six bottles. Using the Dunnes voucher on top of this brought my wines down to about €6.50 a bottle.



Wait for the weekends when Dunnes are running the 25% off 6 bottles, the 25% refund comes in Dunnes vouchers, so it's not as good as Tesco which was a straight money off reduction.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Laramie said:


> I will be keeping an eye out on their wine special offers to make a double saving wherever I can.



They have 25% back on points at the moment for 6 bottles.  I find it quite good as vouchers come in very handy near to Christmas.


----------



## Sue Ellen

odyssey06 said:


> Wait for the weekends when Dunnes are running the 25% off 6 bottles, the 25% refund comes in Dunnes vouchers, so it's not as good as Tesco which was a straight money off reduction.



Its usually on bank holiday week-ends when the supermarkets compete with each other.  The 25% offer is on at the moment and has been since 29th August and will expire next Monday 24th Sept .  They do cancel the 5% immediate reduction on purchases when the 25% back on points offer is available.  The only annoying thing and something that you would have to keep an eye on is that the extra points are not shown immediately on your receipt -  see here - you can also check your points yourself on this link: http://www.dunnesstores.com/view-points-valueclub/content/fcp-content

*25% Back on all Wine, Champagne & Prosecco in Valueclub points when you purchase 6 bottles or more*

This promotion is in store from Wednesday 29th August 2018 until Monday 24th September 2018 inclusive.
Additional VALUEclub points earned from this promotion will NOT be shown on a customer's till receipt. The additional points will be included in the Christmas 2018 VALUEclub Mailing which will be posted to eligible Customers in December 2018.
25 Points will be earned for every €1 spent on 6 or more bottles of wine & champagne purchased in one transaction, this consists of 1 standard point and 24 additional points. For example, for every €60 you spend on 6 Bottles or more of wine & champagne you will receive €15 worth of vouchers in your Christmas 2018 VALUEclub Mailing, €0.60 from standard Points and €14.40 from additional Points.
If qualifying items are returned thereby reducing the volume of purchase below 6 bottles of wine & champagne, the additional 24 points per €1 earned will not be rewarded to a customer's Christmas 2018 VALUEclub mailing.
This offer replaces normal 5% discount on 6 or more bottles.
The 25% back offer valid until 24/09/2018 inclusive in Dunnes Stores in Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Kazz12

I was in supervalu today and the management told me YES they take dunnes and tesco vouchers


----------



## noproblem

Wow, the publicans will be out in force if spirits are allowed on the money off vouchers. You cannot buy direct from Diageo or others at this price, not even near it.

As for Supermarkets allowing other shops vouchers to be used in their premises? It seems a no brainer really. Eg, if Tesco allow Dunnes vouchers, etc, in their shops, then they don't have the cost of bringing out their own vouchers, nor cdo they have the problem of their own ones being used elsewhere.  I'd imagine it would be a big cost saver and seen as a bit of a stunt pulled on the opposition as well.


----------



## Ravima

Is this in all SuperValu's or one specific one? What one were you at?


----------



## Ravima

Spirits are allowed on the Dunnes Vouchers!


----------



## Cervelo

Only problem with using the Dunnes save €10 when you spend €50 voucher in Supervalu is you don't get another €10 voucher from Supervalu to use anywhere


----------



## odyssey06

Tesco dont take competitor coupons anymore but for last few days in the Indo they have had spend 45 get 10 off vouchers for their stores.
Plus think anyone with a clubcard got spend and save coupons in latest mailing.

They must have lost a lot of business to Dunnes to warrant that.


----------



## WaterWater

Kazz12 said:


> I was in supervalu today and the management told me YES they take dunnes and tesco vouchers



I contacted SuperValu and I was told that they don't accept other supermarket vouchers.

Tesco are now producing a €10 off €45 coupon when you get your till receipt.


----------

